# 2 Best Mobile Games For INFP (iOS & Android)



## KacangSukro (Apr 1, 2018)

hello my lovely infps :heart:
this time i'll share to you 2 best mobile game that maybe infp would like
i've been playing 2 of them and all i can say is it's fun and a good time killer

1. Mobile Legend (Online, iOS & Android)

* *











moba 5v5 game, the purpose of this game is to destroy enemy tower as fast as possible, there are so many hero and skill for you to use. it's fast paced and fun, the size of the game is below 100mb. internet connection is required to play the game




2. Subway Surfer (Offline, iOS & Android)

* *











running game, the purpose of this game is to run as far as possible while collecting coin, there are so many crew and skateboard for you to use. you can use coin to customize your crew or your skateboard, it's a little bit boring and not so fun but it's a great time killer. the size of the game is below 50mb, doesn't need internet connection to play the game




that's my reccomendation for you this time
hope you play the game and love it like i do
have a good day my lovely infps:heart:​


----------

